# 'King Mo' Lawal, Cheick Kongo meet in heavyweight bout at Bellator 134



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Bellator MMA is continuing its recent trend of flashy moves to draw eyeballs in 2015. Bellator President Scott Coker made the announcement of what he called a “superfight” for Bellator 134.
> 
> Muhammed Lawal (14-4 MMA, 6-3 BMMA) will move up to heavyweight to face Cheick Kongo (22-9-2 MMA, 4-1 BMMA). Bellator officials confirmed the booking to MMAjunkie on Tuesday. Coker first made the announcement during an appearance on “The MMA Hour.”
> 
> ...


MMA Junkie


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I had such high hopes for King Mo when he went to SF..


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I had such high hopes for Cheick Kongo when he beat Cro Cop..


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

wasted a parlay on kongo/mcgeary. thinking of re-upping on mcgeary and making it an expensive night, potentially. Hmm.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> I had such high hopes for Cheick Kongo when he beat Cro Cop..


Man, that was a beating. Kongo really looked like a monster.


----------

